# Preventing shop vac dust plug up



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I sometimes use my shop vac instead of my dust collector to collect sawdust from various operations. I find that it does not take long at all for the shopvac's filter to get totally plugged up and the collection efficiency to drop to near zero. When that happens I use my dust collector to empty the bucket and to clean the filter. It is a pain to do so, and consumes a lot of precious shop time, not to mention gives me more exposure to dust than I want. Is there a good way to prevent the buildup of dust on the filter, or at least delay it so it doesn't have to be cleaned out so often? Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rstermer

A old pair of nylons work great to keep the filter clean,just rap it over the inlet port on the vac. plus add the item below will save down time..

Two Stage Dust Separator Lid ,they come in many sizes, you can also make your own easy stuff.. by using a plastic trash can and lid,the cost is peanuts...

Dust Collection Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

========



rstermer said:


> I sometimes use my shop vac instead of my dust collector to collect sawdust from various operations. I find that it does not take long at all for the shopvac's filter to get totally plugged up and the collection efficiency to drop to near zero. When that happens I use my dust collector to empty the bucket and to clean the filter. It is a pain to do so, and consumes a lot of precious shop time, not to mention gives me more exposure to dust than I want. Is there a good way to prevent the buildup of dust on the filter, or at least delay it so it doesn't have to be cleaned out so often? Thanks,
> rstermer


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Check out the thien cyclone seperator lid, I built one and it does indeed keep the filter clean on my shop vac, only problem with it and it is a minor one is plan on putting a brick or something in the bottom so it will not tip over all the time.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas!
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The small white filter bags designed for the purpose work best. They are held in place with a rubber band. For more information on them look in the Bargain Bin by clicking here: http://www.routerforums.com/7316-post1.html


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just cut out an old T shirt, wraped it around the filter tuck it in at top and bottom clamp in place. It gets matted OK but take a fraction of the time then cleaning the filter itself which is what I was doing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, T shirt material is way to porous to be of much benefit. Once you try the little white filter bags you will be sold on them.


----------

